# Peeling shell



## sunkisseddragons (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi, my sulcata must be going through a growth spurt. He has what I think are growth rings. I can see new shell underneath. But his shell above this area looks like its peeling off. My other tortoise (a desert tortoise) never did this with his shell. Is this the way sulcata shells grow?
Is the peeling normal? 
Thanks


----------



## Rhyno47 (Dec 20, 2009)

I was scared to when mine did this. Its normal and it doesnt change the look of the shell at all.


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 21, 2009)

You should post pictures, I do not think that is normal and I have never heard it to be called as such.

It could be numerous things...the light may have burned him, he may have scraped himself on something in the enclosure, or it could be a different ailment like shell rot.

A picture helps for sure.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 21, 2009)

A tortoise grows in the area between the scutes. The hardened scute material usually never peels away unless there's been an injury. Like Meg says, can you post a picture?


----------



## Rhyno47 (Dec 21, 2009)

Read this thread.

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-8561.html


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ryan, that picture of the red foot....the things on it are MOSS, not bits of shell. And that "bumpy" texture is a closeup of a 1.5-2 inch animal. Have you ever seen a closeup of a fingertip? It looks like there are ridges and furrows on it, but we all know that a fingertip feels smooth. I mean, LOOK at the size of the eggtooth in that picture! It looks huge. If you've ever seen an egg tooth, you know its verrry verry tiny.


----------



## Rhyno47 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok first of all that isnt my redfoot. I was using that pic to show the hatchling bumps. My sulcata shed a tiny bit after a big growth spirt. He is fine and it didnt seem to do anything at all.

Secondly how do I get a whole thread telling me that I was so harsh on the person who bought a replacement sulcata, and I get a post like the one above and no one says anything?


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 21, 2009)

Is there something wrong with my post Rhyno47? I pointed out the facts, I don't see how that compares.


----------

